# Heads Up!



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Just browsed across possibly the most sought after Seamaster F300 on the bay. Point your browser to auction number 360192439946. Rather nice!

**EDIT**

Nope, never mind. I thought it was the gold variant, but it seems that his white balance is just well off.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Still a lovely watch though!

ive had seven or eight of these and they are great watches!

More expensive than a ploprof when new too! ah how times change


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Indeed. I love my F300 and I was shocked to read how much they were new, however I was doubly shocked when I discovered my Seamaster Mariner would have cost $400 in 1974! Jeez, that's a shed load of cash.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL

Yeah, I think many people who frequent the forums MASSIVELY underestimate the early quartz watches! Most where outrageously expensive, superbly engineered and wonderfully built! until the stigma of quartz kicked in they really were the 'don'

I've got a few high end Omega electronic, including an Omega Marine Chronometer, which was Â£761 when a moon watch was Â£124 if you figure a moon watch is now circa Â£2K the Marine Chronometer was well over Â£10K in todays money! Nuts (but still worth every single penny)

IMHO the SM120 F300 is going to start to really climb in value over the next few years, they are getting harder to find, especially in good nick!

Cheers Tom


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> IMHO the SM120 F300 is going to start to really climb in value over the next few years, they are getting harder to find, especially in good nick!


I love that sentence. 

I'm amazed at the accuracy of the Mariner, as I mentioned in another post it's less than half a second a day out which is frankly staggering for a watch that's older than me (by one year). I would love a Marine Chronometer, but finding one is as hard as finding a piece of hay in a stack of needles.

Where did you get yours Tom?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mate, its a long story:

I fell in love the the 2.4Mhz family when i saw a stardust in the display cabinet at STS, I got HEAVILY in to them and after about three months of searching found a stardust! Â£500+ service later and I had the watch of my dreams! That was until the owner came out and said 'if you like that you will love this' and showed me their NOS Marine Chronometer cal 1511, he was right I did love it!

After over a year of searching I nearly gave up all hope, then by sheer chance I saw a cal 1511 listed in Lincolnshire (where my parents live), I haggled but go no were, then bid and missed out! Then as we were driving home for Christmas last year I got a call from the ebay seller, he had been let down and did I want it? I asked him where he lived and it turned out to be four roads from my parents house!

After much scrabbling for cash (as I had taken no ID home) I went round with a pocket full of wonga and came away with a boxed cal 1511 Marine Chronometer! Inside the box was the original reciept for Â£798 from Nidds of Grimsby dates 19/7/77 (the same watch shop I bought my first Omega from) and better still I was born on 19/7/77! Talk about an omen!

So far I have owned 8 stardusts (now only have one NOS one) and my Marine Chronometer

Anyway, here she is in all her serviced (thanks STS) glory, she's lost a second in four months so far


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

A second in four months?! Bloody hell, that's amazing going. They really are as accurate as promised then. And what a find, not only a birth year, but a birth day watch. You really are one lucky dude finding that mate. It looks as though it's never been worn at all, outstanding condition, those STS bods really know what they're doing which is great as it gives lovers of vintage Omegas a worry free time when it comes to freshening up a classic.

Gorgeous watch mate, a real beauty. I take it that it gets lots of attention?


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks mate, yeah i was VERY lucky, I guess it was destined to be!

Yeah the MC is the jewel of my collection, despite having a first gen SM300, ploprof, Speedmaster 105003, I think the MC is the winner every single time!

It is just one of the most wonderful watches I have ever seen, I wear it at least two days a week and I have never met a single person who doesn't love it!

They do come up now and again but IMHO the Stardust is every bit as good (and in reality a bit more attractive) and if you are patient and cunning you can usually get one for a lot less than you will pay for a good MC

Cheers Tom


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I do love the stardust myself, and I saw the one you listed in the sales section, if only I had the spare funds. It's one of my grail watches, one day I'll have one. 

Congrats on your collection anyway, I can see you're well and truly an Omega man and you've got some amazing pieces. Omega is all I'll own to be honest, I've had hundreds of various makes of watches but there's something special about Omegas for me, can't explain it really, but I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Mate

I know exactly what you mean! Although I have just bouight a first run Rolex Oysterquartz (1978) and it is a superb watch too!

Omega hold a very special place for me! I only really buy 1960's and 70's watches but I do have some nice ones 

Cheers Tom


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

dickstar1977 said:


> Omega hold a very special place for me! I only really buy 1960's and 70's watches but I do have some nice ones


For some reason the 70s Omegas are my favourite, I think it's just because they're a little more exciting and innovative than the current models. I only started on Omegas a couple of weeks ago and I have two so far, both of them are from the mid 70s and yet still looks so current in their design and size of course. I have no idea how much I'll have spent by the end of the year, but the value of the vintage pieces is extraordinarily high.


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> dickstar1977 said:
> 
> 
> > Omega hold a very special place for me! I only really buy 1960's and 70's watches but I do have some nice ones
> ...


It sure is mate but the bargains are out there! As many on this forum will tell you I do have a tendency to be a lucky sod! but at the same time there is no secret, it is just hours and hours of patient searching that unearths the gems! You don't have to pay the world for them, the best thing to do is buy the ones you like, not the ones everyone else has! that is how I started on Stardusts, when I bought my first one I paid a few hundred quid for it, until the end of last year a minter would be no more than Â£1000, now you are looking at Â£2K +, thats life!

Cheers Tom


----------



## jjoel (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, Tom, that certainly is pretty in the "patina" that the seller's camera produced -- or should I say "rosy glow"? You certainly do have the knack for finding things. I've been looking for my next f300 and somehow missed seeing that one. I've got a lot to learn from you gents.

Joel


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I agree. The OMC is the toast of the town!! :cheers:


----------

